# Where are the cobia?



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

It seems that the cobia are a bit late this year. Has anyone spotted any yet?


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Flyguide7 said:


> It seems that the cobia are a bit late this year. Has anyone spotted any yet?


What Cobia........


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

They’re not hard to find, you Just have to know where to look…Patti’s, Maria’s, Perdido Bay Seafood…


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre has caught the most so far.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw a few on FB.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Off topic but i flipped on the TV to the local guy who has a fishing show ( cant remember his name).... Anyways, he was Cobia fishing right off Orange Beach on a big Sporty charter.... All I could think about is how much $$$ that is costing him per fillet! Regardless they caught a stud, and I hope it was tasty!


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

DLo said:


> They’re not hard to find, you Just have to know where to look…Patti’s, Maria’s, Perdido Bay Seafood…


I know that is the only way you can find one!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Allgood said:


> I know that is the only way you can find one!


Here is another option for some 😉








Cobia Whitefish Supplier | Open-Ocean Whitefish Online – Open Blue


Discover the uniquely mild buttery flavor of easy-to-prepare Cobia whitefish delivered freshly frozen directly to your home. Contact us to learn more about Cobia whitefish from Open Blue.




openblue.com


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

Bigc2013 said:


> Here is another option for some 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Flyguide7 said:


> It seems that the cobia are a bit late this year. Has anyone spotted any yet?





Bigc2013 said:


> Here is another option for some 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I installed A bandit reel and anchored over a wreck……..about sunk the boat they kept jumping right in!🤫


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Open Blue is an aquaculture source, not wild caught Cobia.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've caught more cobe's while snappa fishing than I have running the beach sight fishing for them. Caught them at 3 barges, and a few other public number spots last year. I've not been this year tho. One spot is about 12 miles out.
Next time you run out to your favorite snappa hole try floating out a few cigs. Course your apt to catch some king, spanish, aj's or snappa's and maybe no cobie's.
But you won't know till you try it. They'll eat dead cigs just as fast as they will a live one.
It's been a while, but caught some at the russian freighter in late may before.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Same for me too. Set up on a spot, throw a chum bag over, free line a bait and you never know who will show up. Cobia are odd fish. Sometimes you will get them all the way down on the bottom or right on top. I've caught one on a diamond jig off the bottom and once trolling a skirted lure & ballyhoo combo.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre has been catching them. Report out of PC said they have been catching them. Pensacola said last week, they saw fish...just wouldn't eat...except an 81 pound fish.


----------

